# Post pictures of your Thoroughbreds! :)



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

I *looovveeeee* Thoroughbreds!
post pictures of your pretty horsesss 

AND; i need a colour for charlie because at the moment his is green and i really hate it lol 
any suggestions for what colour would suit him? 
thanks!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

ozzie- the chestnut, OTTB, my favorite horse in the world, we had the most incredible bond 

and gus, the little grey


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Molly, 7-yr old dressage and gymkhana horse:

















































Excel, 6-yr old TB. We'll hopefully be doing eventing:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Herbie, my 11 year old OTTB. I use him for A/A hunter and thoroughbred hunter. His weight yoyos a lot and he's a really hard keeper. He tests new riders and can be pretty challenging, but he's my baby. My forever horse. 


























Nani, my 13 year old unraced TB. She use to show 3' hunters, but she absolutely hated her job. Now she's basically retired. She is now semi-retired and we really only use her for flat work and beginners. She's actually trained 1st level dressage as well, but that kind of goes to waste.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my 19yr old throughbred,Soldier, whom had to be put to sleep last march :[ i loved him -ex-racer,ex-jumper and gymkhana
















The tb's at the ranch i ride at
Dark Nugget -jumper and gymkhana
















Slewpy-all around








You Rave-i love this girl she only has one eye now due to cancer and deffinately has typical moody amre atitude but is a great horse-all around








my first ride on her about 7yrs ago now


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> i need a colour for charlie because at the moment his is green and i really hate it lol
> any suggestions for what colour would suit him?
> thanks!


Bright Orange!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*my mare pocket*

my TB mare Pocket she is 7 and is about 15hh she is the best horse i have owned. she is awesome to ride and is a great allrounder!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have my 25yo tb mare bubbles... Who ive had for 2 n a half years
















And coincidentally to this thread... I've just gone and bought myself a new tb.. He's a gelding, 16.1hh (apparently but i think he's bigger) and he is 7yrs old. - and very good at hide n go seek hahaha.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Pretty!

Hopefully this will be my new TB by tomorrow (pending vet check).

This is Santana:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Here are my last 5:

Ruling Angel, I post piccies of her all over this place! My most successful eventer:








Kruskovac: My best showjumper, when he was behaving:








Noble Squire, was too much of a sook to jump but had no problem qualifying for Nationals as a show hack:








Cold Dawn: Didn't have him long enough to take him out and compete, such a darling though:








Bit of Energy: My only current TB, she has had 8 months flat work now, a couple of placings in low level dressage and will be learning to jump in the near future:


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

2 newest to the farm...Freebies from the track..Dusty w/blaze and Tahoe


Dusty






Tahoe


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I will have one up later I have to get a good picture ^^


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

This is Rocket 6yr old OTTB we just got him Nov 5th on my birthday. He's basically a rescue he was only 902lbs you've probably seen him on the forum. He's still gaining weight. He's a great horse though..










This is Joe Joe My old thoroughbred I don't have anymore but I loved him.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

This is my 7 year old unraced TB mare by Kiri's Clown out of Ransom Note. She's done Novice level eventing and Training level dressage


----------



## SunShineMeadows (Oct 26, 2010)

Currently have only 2 TB's. One of who is for sale sadly. Just sold another boy that I put some work on (I'll put his picture up as well). 

Yes, the palomino is a JC Registered TB and was actually on the track training at Churchill Downs. He'll be standing stud to select mares this summer as a 4 year old and going into Eventing possibly. 

1st - Birch Lake; 4 year old OTTB, 16.3hh winner of 1 race. Wonderful boy! *For Sale*
2nd - Vibrancy; 3 year old OTTB, 17hh ran 4 times with no luck better than 3rd. *Sold*
3rd/4th - Regalo del Oro; 3 year old TB stallion, unraced. *Photos are him as 2 year old in KY and copywritten*


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

my thoroughbred turned into a reindeer today haha


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JJ, my pride and joy. His personality is just as beautiful as his outside.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

This is Homer (race name Safe Signal) 9yr old OTTB, got him fresh off the track 3 years ago. He's amazing, his personality and to ride


----------



## IHeartSienna (Dec 10, 2010)

This is my 7 year old thoroughbred mare I got a couple weeks ago.
Her name is Sienna and I love her shes a sweetheart. =] She was raced but only won one race. I hope to do trailriding and low level eventing with her =]


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

IHeartSienna said:


> This is my 7 year old thoroughbred mare I got a couple weeks ago.
> Her name is Sienna and I love her shes a sweetheart. =] She was raced but only won one race. I hope to do trailriding and low level eventing with her =]


Nice looking Tb i love her kind eyes


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

oh my gosh mingiz!! your horses are so amazing! Dusty is probably the prettiest horse i have ever seen i love him! you are so lucky


----------



## IHeartSienna (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks shes a sweetheart. I love her eyes she's a very kind mare. =]


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

This is my new mare Evee. I got her from the track Dec 1st, and she's been doing great! She is such a sweetie!

Here are some pictures from this weekend.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Nelson, racing name Prime Target. He is my 21 year old TB Gelding, love of my life *aside from my Husband *


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

This is Kelsey, my 15 year old TB mare. Unraced, but trained at Woodbine. She has one registered foal. She was a major upgrade I bought for a song in April, and has put on over 200lbs and counting. We do dressage, and will be having our training level debut next spring.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

So many beautiful horses! Evee is looking great Pt, still jealous


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

sarahver said:


> So many beautiful horses! Evee is looking great Pt, still jealous


hehe thanks! 

All these TB's are so gorgeous. I love looking at their pictures.

reachthestars, that hay looks delicious!


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's Hero. Raced 53 times until i got him 4 days after his last race! Love this boy!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow! I love looking at all these guys!! they're so pretty! ... I just HAVE to add my boy to the mix 

This is Nikki, registered name In Land... Raced 24 times but just never got closer than a neck for first 





































And a still from his first race... he got in front after the race was over XD (he's got the yellow blinkers)


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

My TB mare Lola! I got her 3 months ago!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's Lady, race name Soy La Uno (Unoroberto x Spruce Princess). Lady was 21yrs. old in these pics. I rehomed her after we discovered she had navicular and would not be able to jump. A great person has her and is doing English flat classes and Dressage. The last pic is of her and her 14 month old colt "Darling Roberto" aka Pistol.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't resist, my baby boy is way too tolerant... Poor boy, lol.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

This is my horse Keystone Express. Hes a Warmblood X Thoroughbred so i figured id post pics of him on here as well. Hes my pride and joy. Unfortunately i dont have any recent photos, were jumping 2'9 now 
Im sorry theres so many pictures, but hes my baby!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by KawaiiCharlie 
i need a colour for charlie because at the moment his is green and i really hate it lol 
any suggestions for what colour would suit him? 
thanks


My ASH Gelding who I recently sold was a flaxen chestnut and he looked really good in baby blue..... i did try red on him too before that and he looked good in that too but changed it to baby blue coz it looked better. My QH Yearling is now baby blue. Palomino so the subtle colore with gold accessories sets his color off really nicely.....


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sunnyidol/StormvaleSoleil38.jpg
Ziel
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r263/sunnyidol/StormvaleCasanova27.jpg
Vindy

The top photo is of my eventer Ziel aka Stormvale Soleil. I rescued him a year and a half ago and slowly fed him up and built up his muscles... he has now started his dressage and jumping training and handling it very nicely!!!!! In memory of my first horse Sunny, all of my horse are named after him in some way (minus my husbands horse coz he is a ladies man)

The pic underneath is my husbands horse Vindy aka Stormvale Casanova (hahaha) coz he is a ladies man and all my girls adore him even though he isnt entire (unfortunately for him lol he wishes!!) He is enjoying a hoon after a work out lol...


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

My TB mare Pocket she stands 15.1hh and is 7 years old!!


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino She is gorgeous she reminds me of my beautiful tb mare i just sold and it broke my heart to sell her she was going to be my dressage mare but i really needed to pay off my QH colt so i could breed and she and my stock horse needed more attention than they had been getting with my love getting shared between 7 horses lol so i had to make that hard decision but they both went to the same home which i am so relieved and happy about!!!! She is a sexy girl Pocket is......
What do you do with her? just a trail and pleasure gal?


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is Cappella Reale (barn name just Cappella for now, although we're toying with changing it Poe? Like the poet since he is all black like a raven...thoughts?)
Last raced last Feb. Went to a friend's farm, but didn't do much other than be a horse. Came to my barn a moth ago, papers are official today!!!
17h, 4 yrs old. He's such a baby! I have never seen such a cuddly horse.


----------



## Avalee (Dec 23, 2010)

Lucy pictures by SierraGal99 - Photobucket

Adele Lucille, or Lucy.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I was watching a thing about race horses last night and it made me want to get an OTTB  I dunno why though. My mare was never raced. But I would like to get a quiet one. There was one horse on the show that was constantly high strung, fresh, throwing in bucks during training etc. So yes a nice quiet OTTB would be nice. Watching that show made me also very glad to own a TB because they are amazing animals and have such great personalities.


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my baby boy Hollywood Getaway aka Hugo


----------



## txhorsejumper (Sep 19, 2010)

Here is mine I thought I would share. He's a 6 yr old OTTB gelding stands 17.1hh. He's a sweet guy. Reg. name Abbies Pride but we just call him Pride 







http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=324418&id=100000161670718


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Roberto said:


> Here's Lady, race name Soy La Uno (Unoroberto x Spruce Princess). Lady was 21yrs. old in these pics. I rehomed her after we discovered she had navicular and would not be able to jump. A great person has her and is doing English flat classes and Dressage. The last pic is of her and her 14 month old colt "Darling Roberto" aka Pistol.


shes beautiful. im in love with her colt. is he full tb? his neck looks kinda thick...could just be the angle of the photo lol hes stunning though


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Paiglow a.k.a. Hugo










How Clever a.k.a. Rex


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

KawaiiCharlie, 

No Pistol is half Lippett bred Morgan. His sire was OM Jacob Ash (Picture attached). I bred Lady to a Morgan, because I wanted a little bit more action than I was going to get with a straight Tb breeding. I was thinking about breeding her to Storm Cat, but then if I was going to go to all of that expense, I should probably consider racing the foal. But unfortunately my ship with millions has not come in. I plan on doing jumping and dressage with Pistol, but we'll see where his mind is at once we start training him under saddle. He goes to the trainers in March or April and will be 3yrs. old at that point. I need to get some current pictures of him. He's 16H and still very babyish.


----------



## Go Slow Woah (Dec 30, 2010)

I purchased an 11 yr old Thoroughbred mare last fall,she is 16.2 hh and is the funniest horse I have ever had..she makes me giggle


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

This was my first horse. He was a 19 year old OTTB who had four starts then was sold to a hunter/jumper farm and did extremely well. Extra pages had to be added in his passport to show all of his winnings. Also, he'd shown at Sprice Meadows five times, i think.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ And he can defy gravity!!! :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> ^^ And he can defy gravity!!! :wink:


Are you sure he's not dead, Sarah? What with his 4 legs all sticking up in the air like that? :wink:


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yes. lol. That's how he beat everyone. He just floated over the jumps.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Are you sure he's not dead, Sarah? What with his 4 legs all sticking up in the air like that? :wink:


 
He was still winning in the afterlife!! :twisted:

Arksly - he looks like a real cutie.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

This is classy lassie aka ruby when we first got her in april
























and now..........


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

sarahver said:


> He was still winning in the afterlife!! :twisted:
> 
> Arksly - he looks like a real cutie.


Thank you very much


----------



## brewbrat11 (Jan 7, 2011)

my baby phantom


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is Bella, reg. name Alyrunj(she came nameless,i didn't know her reg name till after i had had her a few weeks) I got her the end of may, she was almost on the slaughter truck. She will be 14 this june, and is an amazing horse, she was a little crazy when i got her but we have started training and she is doing great, now if only the weather would warm up and the snow would melt we could continue our training.









when her halter still looked purple









It now looks greenish gray









And this is a pic from 2 year before i had her when she was being sold as a broodmare(found it on horse.com classifieds) i wish i knew who they sold her too so i could beat them for almost getting her killed!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

This is Apache White Sox or just Apache


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> This is Bella, reg. name Alyrunj(she came nameless,i didn't know her reg name till after i had had her a few weeks) I got her the end of may, she was almost on the slaughter truck. She will be 14 this june, and is an amazing horse, she was a little crazy when i got her but we have started training and she is doing great, now if only the weather would warm up and the snow would melt we could continue our training.


She looks just like Lola in that picture! A bit lighter though











That thing that the bottom of her neck that looks like a lump of skin hanging is so annoying! It seems a lot of TBs have it...How do I make her neck look better and thicker!?! =P


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My Tb's..They are both Future eventers. ♥♥

Race Name- Gillybilly 
Paddock Name- Gilly 
Gilly was given to me as a project after proving twice to slow for the track. Oh and where still in the midst of the beautifying sessions. She is only 5 but has potential to go quite some way. 
















Race Name- Katarl
Paddock Name- Karlos
I bought him after he had 2 years off the track (he sat in the paddock in a herd those 2 years. He has been through the roughs but is a gentle old soul. He is my 12yr old novice. His a superstar in the making but doesnt really enjoy flat so its working slowly.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

They are both beautiful I especially like Gilly I love Bays.



JackofDiamonds said:


> My Tb's..They are both Future eventers. ♥♥
> 
> Race Name- Gillybilly
> Paddock Name- Gilly
> ...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This was my mare Ollie. We got her as we thought she might be a potential show hack for me, but, when we got her she was a liiiiittle ugly and not what we were looking for so the neighbours got her off us and then sold her as she was too old and wasn't being used for anything. Excuse her weight, she wasn't putting it on and we got her vet checked and teeth done and nothing turned up.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Can't believe I havn't put Buzz up here yet
Well heres Buzz 
16 year old OTTB he raced a total of 5 times I think but was to slow lol
His race name was Judice.
He now does PC with me and this year we are going to attempt to take on the eventing world.
At E grade lol 45cm wooo 
He has been to the estuary this year ANNDDD I got to canter on the beach bareback and with a saddle bareback photo isn't the best so heres the one with the saddle









And then here are just some more photos of my sexy boy lol
















cutest pic of him

























I love seeing the pics of every ones TBs


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> They are both beautiful I especially like Gilly I love Bays.


Thank you. haha i have a fetish for bays to.  Gilly is a bit special... I so happy i got her.  she is a tiny thing but so willing and loooves people. Hopefully we can take on the EFA eventing world by storm  she looks a bit ugly at the moment but with a pulled mane and some showie fat shell look spesh!

*I was going to say earlier your guy is a bit awsome! He is soo pretty! I loves his face! all big and white!!! mmm jealous much!*


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

*I was going to say earlier your guy is a bit awsome! He is soo pretty! I loves his face! all big and white!!! mmm jealous much!*[/QUOTE]


Thanks I like his face too. He is quite the opposite to your girl though he's quite the loner whether it be horses or people


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's my baby girl, Dandy's Lil Jewel, 7yr. 16.2H Appendix Quarterhorse mare. I purchased her in June 2010 and we've been doing some of the local horse shows in my area. This year we are going to be doing some traveling to shows further away. We finally bonded after she launched me like a rocket ship onto the hard pack dirt track at our local fairgrounds. I thought at the time that I had broken my pelvis, but it turned out only severe lower lumbar pain, internal organ swelling, hurt my shoulder and I now have a slight case of vertigo after hitting my head. Yeah, Dandy didn't get the nice quiet quarterhorse personality, she got the TB personality. I love her anyway.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

OOOPPPSSS!!!! As you can see I'm still suffering from hitting my head. Put my post in the wrong thread. Well at least she does have some thoroughbred in her. I'll move it to the quarterhorse thread.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> I was going to say earlier your guy is a bit awsome! He is soo pretty! I loves his face! all big and white!!! mmm jealous much!
> 
> Thanks I like his face too. He is quite the opposite to your girl though he's quite the loner whether it be horses or people


Oh its gourgeous!! His my dream looking TB.. (must not buy another, next horse is to have a brain!) Karlos is like that to people, his a weird rooster! But prefers being with other horses. He doesnt get attached but seems to chill out more! 


*Question!(everybody*): What are good wieght feeds for the troublesome wieght issued TB's? At the moment there getting 2 to 3 dippers of chaff, 1 dipper of High-E and a dipper of wheat polard..
Sorry to highjack the thred :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ollie was few Weight gain, and it really helped.


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

This is Angel, an ottb mare. 9yo. By a stallion called Steel Glow out of Marinita, bred by Mungrup Stud in Western Australia. Only raced 3 times and came 3rd last every time lol. Now FM reg with the AusQHA and currently expecting a foal to Lynx Little Commando. 370 days today.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Paralna said:


> This is Angel, an ottb mare. 9yo. By a stallion called Steel Glow out of Marinita, bred by Mungrup Stud in Western Australia. Only raced 3 times and came 3rd last every time lol. Now FM reg with the AusQHA and currently expecting a foal to Lynx Little Commando. 370 days today.


My 17 y/o gelding Hugo was bred at Mungrup too, sired by Steel Glow too


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

My dad owns a Thoroughbred her name is Foxy. She is BeringXTista. Bering I believe was a winner of the French Derby. She has never raced herself though. We will probably be selling her on in a few months or so. 

We bought her when she was a scrawny undermuscled 4yo. She looked like this:










Now she looks like this:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^^WOW, what an amazing change, she looks like a different horse!


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, it took alot of hard work for her and us ha ha!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a question.
Is it a normal triat in TBs to have slighlty sunken in flanks... I think thats the right part.
Most of the TBs on here have it and Buzz does as well, or is it lack of muscle because I know Buzz is lacking


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I have a question.
> Is it a normal triat in TBs to have slighlty sunken in flanks... I think thats the right part.
> Most of the TBs on here have it and Buzz does as well, or is it lack of muscle because I know Buzz is lacking


I was the going to ask the same thing! hehe.. Karlos and gilly have it. Karlos's muscles are lacking however Gilly is racing fit so it may be normal!:wink: Do you find they looked tucked in like they havnt drunk that day??


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> I was the going to ask the same thing! hehe.. Karlos and gilly have it. Karlos's muscles are lacking however Gilly is racing fit so it may be normal!:wink: Do you find they looked tucked in like they havnt drunk that day??


Yes! thankgod others have it as well.
I always get worried that Buzz isn't drinking but I check his water and it's half empty.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

RedTree said:


> Yes! thankgod others have it as well.
> I always get worried that Buzz isn't drinking but I check his water and it's half empty.


 
Haha thankgod! I feel like a right weirdo now, i sat at both there water troughs all day so they would drink!! Thinking they might be more confident with me there. "Of course" they wouldnt they were to busy picking my pockets for liquorice...and i think they got a kick of watching sit there _all_ day..I even made my dad mow around the troughs incase of snakes.:lol:


----------

